# Sacrilege - Hells Bay left to rot



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Good find, sad


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Even if you convinced him to sell, are you willing to pay the sentimental value price for his negligence?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Wonder what it's worth sitting there like that? I might spend a couple grand and take a chance but that looks to be a complete restore.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

well, the good news is its a sponson model


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

also its plastic so it can be fixed.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

It’s a HB, built to last. Blow the damn leaves out, pressure wash and go fish. Sun will take care of stains eventually. 

BTW, I believe this pic is from an old ad years ago...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

What the hell?!? The carport is ten feet away...my father would have haunted my house if I left his boat like that to waste.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

give me an address ill go look for us and report back haha


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Mind if I ask what state this is in. I sold my old HB to an older gentleman and I would love to find it again. This looks a lot like her.. Hard to tell though.. Mine was a waterman with the original light gray hull they did


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> It’s a HB, built to last. Blow the damn leaves out, pressure wash and go fish. Sun will take care of stains eventually.
> 
> BTW, I believe this pic is from an old ad years ago...


Pics are from yesterday


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Question is did you make an offer


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

As bad as it looks- I am with Capt. Eli-- blow the leaves out and wash it down. Service that motor and it should be OK. Someone needs to rescue this boat!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

OP’ers location is Tampa bay. Might be correct? Start google earth search now. You might be able to find location before leaves turn to compost. That’s a lot of searching. Or maybe he will reveal location.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks fixable. I'd take a chance on it if the price was right.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I'd definitely try to buy it from him, even if it did mean a complete restoration -- obviously as long as it made sense financially. But then again, I'm a sucker for a project.

Side note: I know if my dad left me something like that, I would prefer to see someone else restore it to something he would have appreciated, rather than having it rot away in my yard. I would be surprised if he isn't willing to sell if he truly doesn't have any plans to ever fix it.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

My dad is letting his 87 Hoog basically rot in the driveway and it's killing me inside.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Shoot if its local id buy it if price was right. I could use a project now anyways


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

That looks very dirty but nothing near a complete restoration. 

Get it out from this guy's hands and give it the life it deserves!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2019)

Looks like S. St. Pete


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

I haven't made an offer yet, the guy says he doesn't want to sell at all. I'm not real sure of actual condition of the skiff or the details, hell I dont even know what model or year it or the motor is.
l plan on meeting the guy face to face to find out what his plans are and get some information.

If it doesn't work out for me I'll pass it on to you guys


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

so, what were you doing in the guys backyard anyway


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Every boat needs attention and care... I've seen too many boats, in worse condition...

Don't worry about the dirt, the leaves, and the obvious neglect - worry about any fiberglass left out in the sun... Do that - and your yard ornament will simply de-laminate over time.... The best pitch I know for a boat being neglected is to point out to the owner the money he or she is losing every year the boat just sits....


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

devrep said:


> so, what were you doing in the guys backyard anyway


My mate was doing work in his back yard and sent me the photos


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

just giving you a hard time.


----------



## 8wt (Mar 14, 2019)

Assume the engine won't start, but the skiff is still functional. What would be a fair offer ?


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

8wt said:


> Assume the engine won't start, but the skiff is still functional. What would be a fair offer ?


10k. Trailer will need work or replace, I can make a 2 stroke Merc run and as said, blow leaves out, off to the car wash and fish. Fuel cell is the elephant in the room.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Oops, forgot trim tabs. Hydraulics do not like lack of work.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

trailer looks pretty good in what I can see of the pics. would you sell that for 10K? and sitting isn't going to hurt that 2 stroke other than maybe some wire insulation and I doubt even that unless its been sitting 10 years. lots of bleach for the mildew though. dump old fuel, check wiring, wetsand and buff.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I know the feeling. Couple pics of my Dad's barn.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

If the real thing don't do the trick, you better make up something quick...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Net 30 said:


> I know the feeling. Couple pics of my Dad's barn.
> 
> View attachment 71128
> 
> View attachment 71130


your dads got some cash sitting there.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Leaf blower might help. Wonder what the trailer looks like. When i bought my boat it had been sitting in a garage in Naples for 4 years. The axel had 4" of rust on it.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

devrep said:


> your dads got some cash sitting there.


Nah....just busting balls. Got the pics off The Google. Wish it was true!


----------



## Billy Tobin (Apr 25, 2019)

I want this boat if it’s available... please text me at+15615731979


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I think it would be really cool to see someone take this down to Isla Marine and see the some before and after pics. Hopefully someone can bring that skiff back to life.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I can hear the chains rattling from here. My Pop would have come back to life ,just to tear my @$$ up if I left his skiff like that ( navy man , “Easier to keep it clean than to clean it “ ).That being said ,probably how all my stuff look at some point in time after I’m gone. Either that or it’ll just be given away. Got my rattlin’ chains together & ready


Smackdaddy53 said:


> What the hell?!? The carport is ten feet away...my father would have haunted my house if I left his boat like that to waste.


too !!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

8wt said:


> What would be a fair offer ?


This reminds me of an earlier thread about sellers getting offended at offers....Without any more information my opening offer would be in the $7-8k as is. Hundred dollar bills.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> This reminds me of an earlier thread about sellers getting offended at offers....Without any more information my opening offer would be in the $7-8k as is. Hundred dollar bills.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2019)

I can’t lie, I’d offer him five g’s for it and not be worried about offending. If he takes it great, if not maybe offer 8g’s, maybe not? But I am a tight arse and would probably flip it to someone for a fair profit who would then do a total restore and spend a year or two trying to sell it for what they spent on it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2019)

It is a shame that girl is sitting there like that though, my goodness!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

You could buy a cheap beater boat off craigslist, swap them at 3 in the morning and hope the owner doesn't notice. From the looks of it, he doesn't check on it often.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> You could buy a cheap beater boat off craigslist, swap them at 3 in the morning and hope the owner doesn't notice. From the looks of it, he doesn't check on it often.


Hell, I will donate said beater boat!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

It's not theft, it's a rescue mission.


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

Are those acorns all over it or crab apples? 
Blows my mind someone would let a boat rot like this!!!
Forward me his phone number and I will be happy to speak with him


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Witch one one u guys r in d trees, like buzzards waiting on road kill....


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Billy Tobin said:


> I want this boat if it’s available... please text me at+15615731979


Sure Billy, of all the people on this site who would also want to buy this, we'll make sure to shot you a text... sit by the phone and wait...


----------



## Billy Tobin (Apr 25, 2019)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Sure Billy, of all the people on this site who would also want to buy this, we'll make sure to shot you a text... sit by the phone and wait...


I wonder why no one has....hhhmmm


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Between this one and the one at marine parts outlet in stuart , I dont know which one has sat longer lol


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Cut Runner said:


> Between this one and the one at marine parts outlet in stuart , I dont know which one has sat longer lol


What’s the story on the Stuart one 
I Looked on google maps and man that’s a shame


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Glass ages more gracefully than chicken heads though...


----------



## 8wt (Mar 14, 2019)

He probably regrets letting that HB deteriorate. As long as he holds on to it, there is still some hope he can right this wrong. If he sells it for 5K, that would be like hammering the last nail in your own coffin. It would finalize this mistake and end all hope of correcting this error. If I was the owner I would not be able to part with that skiff for a five thousand dollars. I would let it sit in the yard and fend off the buzzards. Maybe next year I could get around to restoring that skiff. Or the following year...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Whats the over/under on the amount of vultures that messaged the OP about this skiff, you think?

comical


----------



## sleepman57 (Aug 30, 2008)

looks like an early floorless Waterman 18


----------



## sleepman57 (Aug 30, 2008)

Theres nothing that can really degrade shy of electrics and rubber. May need an engine overhaul but early Waterman 18s are very highly sought after... I have a 2002 Waterman with client seat/side console fighting Yellow like the one shown 60 Merc 2 stroke.... Very Cool. In well cared for condition worth 25K + since the newer ones are mid 40s...Plus the flourless models are coveted because they are extra light.... this boat could really be a Diamond in the rough


Guvner said:


> I haven't made an offer yet, the guy says he doesn't want to sell at all. I'm not real sure of actual condition of the skiff or the details, hell I dont even know what model or year it or the motor is.
> l plan on meeting the guy face to face to find out what his plans are and get some information.
> 
> If it doesn't work out for me I'll pass it on to you guys


hey if you really aren't able to afford this skiff let other members know im sure it can be brought up to fine shape with a wash, buff tune-up etc its worth more then 10000 bucks


----------



## sleepman57 (Aug 30, 2008)

sleepman57 said:


> looks like an early floorless Waterman 18


yup that s what it is !


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Dillusion said:


> Whats the over/under on the amount of vultures that messaged the OP about this skiff, you think?
> 
> comical


Those people are lazy. Anyone who's serious about knowing has already figured it out on their own.


----------



## schwaggen01 (Dec 22, 2014)

Looks like an early 2000s 17.8 Whipray to me, based on the tower configuration and hatches.... Have to look back and see what year the blue registration sticker was- That will tell you when it was last on the water.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

schwaggen01 said:


> Looks like an early 2000s 17.8 Whipray to me, based on the tower configuration and hatches.... Have to look back and see what year the blue registration sticker was- That will tell you when it was last on the water.


Mine was blue in 2017


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

sleepman57 said:


> Plus the flourless models are coveted because they are extra light....


And gluten-free


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

MRichardson said:


> And gluten-free


now that's fricken funny.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Looks great to me! Just needs a ride through chop to wash it off and some fish slime to bring it back to life.

I could be wrong, but the hatch configuration looks more like a whip 17.8. Regardless, that's a dream boat for a lot of guys. Very cool find.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I’ve read this hole thing why can’t somebody buy/ rescue this boat. Yea everyone wants it because it looks like it might be a good deal but until the owner is contacted we don’t even know if there’s clear title
Or if he can be talked into selling
Just sayen


----------



## firefighter813x (May 14, 2017)

Have a cop friend run the registration to check that it isn't stolen and then show up with cash! Hell, i'll take the Edson. LOL


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh, we can talk him into selling...


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

sleepman57 said:


> Theres nothing that can really degrade shy of electrics and rubbqer. May need an engine overhaul but early Waterman 18s are very highly sought after... I have a 2002 Waterman with client seat/side console fighting Yellow like the one shown 60 Merc 2 stroke.... Very Cool. In well cared for condition worth 25K + since the newer ones are mid 40s...Plus the flourless models are coveted because they are extra light.... this boat could really be a Diamond in the rough
> 
> hey if you really aren't able to afford this skiff let other members know im sure it can be brought up to fine shape with a wash, buff tune-up etc its worth more then 10000 bucks


I have a 2002 Waterman like yours.. No floor, but has the cooler shelf.. Have a 60 Merc 4 stoke on it now and love this setup.

The photos the OP posted shows a Whipray 17.8 and probably has a floor in it. It, for sure is not a Waterman 18..


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Looks like it comes with safety equipment!


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry guys I've been out of town, on a two week vacation.
To update you all I did receive several PM's, about 6.
If the boat becomes available I'll be buying it, but at present the guy has no interest in selling not even for $10K cash.
I'm on first dibs list if he changes his mind, trouble is the guy doesn't need the cash and has hopes of getting it back on the water.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Tell the owner that he owes us an explanation, please.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Long story short, he got the skiff from his Dad, 3 years ago for $5K, he has since had medical issues which have kept him off the water phyically and financially.
He plans on getting it back on the water this summer.
He knows what he has, its 2001 Waterman 17.2 and the market value.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Tell him it's a pipe dream, he's never gonna fish again. 
That might help.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like he is treating it like a 5k boat. Hard to believe he understands the value letting it sit in that condition. He probably left the plug in for good measure.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

What's a cheap boat cover cost-100 bucks or so? Hell, what's a freaking tarp cost?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Free at Harbor freight just have to buy a .25 screwdriver


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Agreed,


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

He knows what he has and paid his dad $5k for it. Sounds like a real winner.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Propose to him that his medical woes are God's revenge on him for mistreating this fine boat. Tell him the only way out, probably, is to sell it to you.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Guvner said:


> If the boat becomes available I'll be buying it


Not if you keep talking about it. 

Rule #1 for "barn finds" is to not talk about it. Rule #2 is don't tell people how much you offered. If I were you I would delete the pictures if you're serious about buying. Someone else will put two and two together and figure out who owns that boat. I've seen it happen more times than I can count with air cooled Porsches.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Not if you keep talking about it.
> 
> Rule #1 for "barn finds" is to not talk about it. Rule #2 is don't tell people how much you offered. If I were you I would delete the pictures if you're serious about buying. Someone else will put two and two together and figure out who owns that boat. I've seen it happen more times than I can count with air cooled Porsches.


Good point.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

jmrodandgun said:


> Not if you keep talking about it.
> 
> Rule #1 for "barn finds" is to not talk about it. Rule #2 is don't tell people how much you offered. If I were you I would delete the pictures if you're serious about buying. Someone else will put two and two together and figure out who owns that boat. I've seen it happen more times than I can count with air cooled Porsches.


I know a guy with about 10 or so if your ever looking.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Not if you keep talking about it.
> 
> Rule #1 for "barn finds" is to not talk about it. Rule #2 is don't tell people how much you offered. If I were you I would delete the pictures if you're serious about buying. Someone else will put two and two together and figure out who owns that boat. I've seen it happen more times than I can count with air cooled Porsches.


I know a few guys that collect air cooled porsches. One guy is really different but he knows those cars in and out. Has bought and sold the same ones over a couple times always making money. (rare color codes and slant nose) But if you ask him he hates porsches and thinks they are really only good for flipping.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I keep thinking about this. I got another idea.. ask him how bad his medical issues are. If they're bad enough, you may be getting another shot at it in the near future.


----------

